# Dean



## Dean (Mar 4, 2019)

67 gto question...
Any advice or pointers on removing the tail panel? Thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Dean said:


> 67 gto question...
> Any advice or pointers on removing the tail panel? Thanks


If you have a buddy with a tow truck, have him hook to the panel and rip it off. Quick and simple. :thumbsup:


----------

